# Anxiety Disorders > Panic Disorder and Agoraphobia >  >  Agoraphbia and colllege

## Xmen

I've been living with panic disorder and agoraphobia for a few years now.

My parents wanted me to go to college and  they paid for  it. I started college this week and for the last few months I have been psyching myself out about leaving . Yesterday I moved into my dorm and this morning I had to call my parents (after many midnight calls) and have my mother come pick me up today. I have since changed my plans to study online instead of on campus because of my disorder.

I can't even leave my house right now.

----------


## Xmen

And........... bump : -(

----------


## CityofAngels

> And........... bump : -(



I don't know what advice to give. I had a friend who finally went to college and I was so psyched for her. 2 weeks later she's in the hospital from stress. I don't know what to say. I want people to follow their dreams, but who knows whats right for each person. Thats all I can really say.

----------


## 1

Bump

----------

